# Jan 23 White Plains shw



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

We will be vending at the next White Plains show. Look for our booth next to AM Gecko. We will have the following:

azureus, alanis, powder blues, giant orange, Oyapok, Bakhuis, cobalts, dwarf cobalts, yellow backs, BYH, and leucs. We will also have wingless, turkish gliders and buzatti, tropical springs and excelsior. Mention this post and get 20% off when 3 or more frogs are purchased.

Jeremy


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I will be there and might pick up dome springs


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll be there. I'll come by and say what's up.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

We're making the trip as well. My hubby is building his own viv and wants to pick out his own stuff


----------



## captreedean (Oct 19, 2007)

I will be attending. Looking for Bora Ridge Vents, Female Blue Auratus, Aurotenia, female basti , and female rio.


----------



## Komodo Reptiles (May 11, 2010)

I'll be there with the usual flies, crickets, springs, isopods and a wide assortment of other delicious feeders.

Dave


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm hoping to pick up some more types of isopods (other than dwarf white) if anyone will have them.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Zombie Frawg said:


> I'm hoping to pick up some more types of isopods if anyone will have them.


Komodo Reptiles does. Look above your post.


----------



## Komodo Reptiles (May 11, 2010)

Yep, I'll have some dwarf white, and dwarf striped available.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Komodo Reptiles said:


> Yep, I'll have some dwarf white, and dwarf striped available.


Count me in for some striped iso's then


----------



## Delmarr (Nov 29, 2009)

Will be looking for BYH and Orange Terribs

Delmarr


----------

